#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Request: NACE TM0212-2018

## douer2019007

Dear all,

Please kindly share the NACE standard, NACE TM0212-2018, Detection, Testing, and Evaluation of Microbiologically Influenced Corrosion on Internal Surfaces of Pipelines. 


Many thanks.See More: Request: NACE TM0212-2018

----------

